# Do these goggles fit with this helmet?



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

thought you were getting the dragons


----------



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

ya actually im going with the dragons
i was just seeing my other possibilities


----------

